
Cloudflare Shared Details of Hundreds of Customers in Response to DMCA Subpoenas - caution
https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-shared-personal-details-of-hundreds-of-customers-in-response-to-dmca-subpoenas-200903/
======
Someone1234
Cloudflare's full transparency report is here (what this article is about):

[https://www.cloudflare.com/transparency/](https://www.cloudflare.com/transparency/)

It should go without saying but Cloudflare is _required_ to provide a response
to a valid subpoena per the law. American companies are subject to American
law, even if Cloudflare's clients may be internationally based.

